# Enshin Karate the evolution of Kyokushin?



## Mider1985 (Oct 11, 2010)

What do ou all think of Enshin Karate in that it came from Kyokushin Karate? Would Mas Oyama hate it or like it? Is it more useful then Kyokushin or less? Perhaps its more open minded and less constricting. In a short sentence my question is WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT ENSHIN KARATE as well as WHAT DO YOU THINK MAS OYAMA WOULD SAY ABOUT IT IF HE WERE ALIVE (R.I.P.)

Here are some clips of Enshin Karate





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LXvfl_Ikt4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQXDfLHCQVI&feature=related


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 11, 2010)

Mider1985 said:


> What do ou all think of Enshin Karate in that it came from Kyokushin Karate? Would Mas Oyama hate it or like it? Is it more useful then Kyokushin or less? Perhaps its more open minded and less constricting. In a short sentence my question is WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT ENSHIN KARATE as well as WHAT DO YOU THINK MAS OYAMA WOULD SAY ABOUT IT IF HE WERE ALIVE (R.I.P.)
> 
> Here are some clips of Enshin Karate
> 
> ...


 
It's just different not better or worse.  It may be better for YOU depending on what your goals are though.

 Enshin karate was derived from Ashihara karate which was derived from Kyokushin.  One of the main differences is that Kyokushin retains it's past ties with the traditional kata to learn self-defense.  Enshin karate was developed from tournament fighting and that is where it shines the best.  

If you read, "My Journey in Karate" by Kancho Ninomiya, he chronicles his training and his development of Enshin karate.  It is all derived from the All Japan tournaments and what worked in those.  As far as a lot of more "street" experience, it sounds very limited.  So for a good sport style it is great, if you are looking for a more traditional art or one geared more towards self-defense it might not be your cup of tea.

So to me, I would not say that Enshin is the "evolution" of Kyokushin as an art.  But, it might be a further evolution in sport karate.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 11, 2010)

All these offshoots of Kyokushin just makes me wish there a couple more of me.  I'm truly obsessed with Mas Oyama's line and legacy.  I guess it comes from starting in Seido which is itself an offshoot of Kyokushin.  Oh, if I had the time I would learn them all.


----------



## Mider1985 (Oct 12, 2010)

Omar B said:


> All these offshoots of Kyokushin just makes me wish there a couple more of me. I'm truly obsessed with Mas Oyama's line and legacy. I guess it comes from starting in Seido which is itself an offshoot of Kyokushin. Oh, if I had the time I would learn them all.


 
So what art would you consider GREAT for self defense?


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 12, 2010)

Mider1985 said:


> So what art would you consider GREAT for self defense?


 
None of them. All of them. Search. This question is asked too often, and you've been here too long to ask it again, I'm afraid.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 12, 2010)

Mider1985 said:


> So what art would you consider GREAT for self defense?



A gun.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 12, 2010)

"Evolved" is probably too encompassing of a word to describe systems that break away and form.  

It's more of a matter of seeing how a system has developed to suit the likes and dislikes of the founder, rather than to call it an evolution.  After all, there are still many similarities between the original Kyokushin Kai system versus Asihara and Enshin.  

If you want full contact, and want to partake in sport competitions of such nature, any of the three are going to be fine.  Just because a particular system leans more towards competition (or away from competition), does not necessarily make it any less effective for self-defense.  

Listen to punisher73.  He hit the target dead center here...


----------



## rlp271 (Oct 12, 2010)

Omar B said:


> A gun.



I like this answer.


----------



## MilkManX (Oct 14, 2010)

Osu!

I started in Kyokushin and then moved to an Enshin dojo.

Overall I enjoy it alot. The Sabaki principle of strategy and position makes it seem a smarter style.

Not saying it is better but the methodology behind it fits with my logic and we get to spar full contact and throw each other around.

Osu!


----------



## Manny (Oct 15, 2010)

What is the best, karate or Judo, aikido or jujitsu,kung fu or kyokushin kai.............  

Every MA well done is great period. I like alot kyokushin kumite videos, yes it's rough but what I practice and try to do it well is TKD and I think TKD is a great MA.

Nice to see very open mid people here about this. And yes I would rather prefer a .45 acp handgun than Enshin or Kyokushin or Tae Kwon Do any time jajajajajajaja.

Manny


----------

